

Announcing the Malcolm Tredinnick Memorial Prize - freakboy3742
https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2013/sep/16/announcing-malcolm-tredinnick-memorial-prize/

======
stirno
This is a great way to remember a person who gave a lot to the community, in a
very positive way.

As an aside, I've always wondered whether there are potential legal
complications involved with these kinds of awards. A group I was involved in
had to forego a monetary gift and instead we awarded tickets/transportation
because of some fear mongering related to local laws within our board.

Not sure what the case would be here. IANAL, but would be very interested to
hear opinions from one on this topic.

Again, its a great thing to do.

~~~
kingkilr
I am emphatically not a lawyer, but while I served as a board member of the
DSF, I did speak with one about this! We didn't spend a lot of time on it, but
the one think he noted was to avoid using the word "scholarship", because
there are some regulations around those.

------
gilikg
Sounds like a good way to commemorate him!

